# R.A.D. Basic Self Defense Instructor Program



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Hosted by UMASS Amherst Police Department*

*A R.A.D. Basic Self Defense Instructor Program will be hosted by the University of Massachusetts Amherst Police Department on January 15-17, 2014 and instructed by Fran Fox. Seats are very limited. *Participants will be certified upon completion to teach the R.A.D. System of Basic Self Defense. This intense three-day, 30 hour Instructors Program is a cost effective way to obtain your own self defense instructor(s), and offer this consistently structured pro-active self defense program to women in your community. This is the most comprehensive program of its kind, and now your agency can utilize its basic, tailored format as part of its overall crime prevention package. The course is taught in a relaxed environment that is conducive to learning tested instructional techniques, proven tactics and unique insight about the problem of violence against women. Our program also includes physical defense workouts for technique development and an evening exercise that is designed to simulate confrontational circumstances. From awareness to risk reduction to Simulation Training Suits, this program covers it all. Registration includes all program materials. A 125+ page instructor's curriculum, certificate and one year of _The Instructor's Voice_. *Seats are very limited. *Payment is due before the start of the program. Once registration is received, you will be sent additional information prior to the start of the program. A 60/40 maximum allowable ratio of men and women must be achieved; therefore women will be given priority. For registration, male applicants who are not Certified Law Enforcement Officers must send letter of intent and letters of reference from a law enforcement agency, sexual assault center and agree to a background check before final approval to enter course. Tuition for the program is $450.00. To receive an application and enroll in this program, please contact Fran Fox, FRF Consultants, PO Box 510 Drive, Belchertown, MA 413-687-4915 or [email protected].


----------

